# Still deciding... Help!



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi

I was initially set on getting a new espresso machine and grinder, and was looking at the Sage range, such as the Barista Express. However, I have decided to stick with my old Delonghi for now, and instead use the money to invest in a decent grinder, and either aeropress of pourover, with a view to getting the espresso machine more towards my birthday next year.

So I need a spot of advice... What grinder would be best (for my budget) if I want to do pourover now, but both pourover and espresso later? I don't want a commercial machine because of space and wife based constraints. Budget is somewhere like £400, less if possible. Obviously the difficulty comes in changing between grinds. Is this a good approach?

Also, if I were to go pourover, whats the favourite here? I potentially want a single brew option for work but multiple cup option for home.

I've done a lot of reading around about grinders to the point I'm kind of blind to it and having never tested one, except briefly the one on the BE, I have no real point of comparison, hence asking the specific question for my use case here.

Cheers


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

A year old Niche Zero for just under £400

Or go the extra mile and pay the £499 for a new one!


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Following advice here and searching round the internet i ended up getting a niche. It was more than i wanted to spend but i kinda view it as probably the last grinder i would ever buy. Most of the grinders people seem to be talking about being upgrades for it are in the £1-1.5k which is more than i would ever spend on something like this. One thing i would say is if the delongi has a pressurised basket you will probably not get as much mileage out of your grinder as you would with a machine without a pressurised basket. But you can consider updating you machine down the line. Used Gaggia classics are very popular here as a starter machine and go for £90-150. I went for a sage Duo temp pro but i went back and forth over both for a while.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Uriel4953 said:


> Following advice here and searching round the internet i ended up getting a niche. It was more than i wanted to spend but i kinda view it as probably the last grinder i would ever buy. Most of the grinders people seem to be talking about being upgrades for it are in the £1-1.5k which is more than i would ever spend on something like this. One thing i would say is if the delongi has a pressurised basket you will probably not get as much mileage out of your grinder as you would with a machine without a pressurised basket. But you can consider updating you machine down the line. Used Gaggia classics are very popular here as a starter machine and go for £90-150. I went for a sage Duo temp pro but i went back and forth over both for a while.


 The Delonghi will only be around til my Birthday, I'll be switching to pour over anyway in the interim to make the most of the grinder. How easy is changing the grind between espresso and pour over on the niche?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

forsh said:


> The Delonghi will only be around til my Birthday, I'll be switching to pour over anyway in the interim to make the most of the grinder. How easy is changing the grind between espresso and pour over on the niche?


 Easier than on any other grinder (probably).


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I jump between French Press and Espresso grind daily on the Niche.

Morning I have a couple of mugs of French press with milk.

Lunchtime I change grind setting to Espresso grind, remembering to tighten the ring adjuster about 7 points at a time. Give it a quick spin then repeat an other 7 points etc, until you are at the fine setting required for Espresso grind.

(This is required to not 'trap' larger coffee grounds between the burrs when you are adjusting tighter)


----------

